# Streaming Speed Not Up to Par



## cak144 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a Dish DVR and also use Firestick quite a bit. I have an ISP that gives me download speeds of 50 mbps. I installed an intenet speed test app on my firestick and it consistly shows the speed to be in the 50 mbps range. Yet when I watch movies on my firestick even at 720p I get buffering more than I would like. When I watch on demand movies on my Dish Hopper, it usually shows it downloading at only 10-15 mbps. I have an ethernet cord running from my Verizon router to another router located right next to my television and hopper and which is connected directly to the hopper. Can anyone explain why I am not getting the full benefit of the 50 mbps when streaming? Is there anything that I can do to fix it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You shouldn't be using multiple routers. What you need near the TV is a "switch" rather than a "router". While most routers include switches, they add a level of overhead that is undesirable.
.
Chances are that even if you were getting full speed out of the Hopper connection, you wouldn't be getting rates above 10-15Mbps as that's all DISH typically delivers.

Streaming services aren't designed to be used as broadband benchmarking tools. They send content only as fast as needed to view the content in real time. Sending faster would only plug up your broadband connection as well as theirs.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

8-13-2022 at 9:48 AM - PDT

@cak144

I, too, had a Firestick. I found it to be problematic, as I, too, had buffering on multiple Apps on the stick. My ISP, (U-Verse), is also 50Mbps. I won't go into full details; however, our home had multiple other issues with cabling and such. When we implemented DISH Network for TV Services, we found it imperative to also implement a Linksys MESH Network System. We have one MESH Node at each TV location in the house. Every Wireless Joey that we have, (we have 4), is connected to a MESH Node via Ethernet - CAT-5.

The MESH Network allows ALL Wireless devices to communicate and use the Internet at our FULL Broadband Speeds of 50Mbps. The Wired Devices at each Node are able to communicate at Gigabit LAN Speeds.

To this Network, we added one ROKU Ultra 4K Device, and added all our Streaming Apps to the ROKU. The ROKU is connected to the MESH Node in the Family Room by CAT-5 also. We've found that doing things this way, the new ROKU Device has NO Buffering, Stuttering, Freezing nor any other issues. We now enjoy our DISH TV Services through the Joeys, and our Streaming Services over the ROKU.

As @harsh indicates, multiple Routers will have overhead issues that can, (and often do), create more issues. I hope that what I've stated here helps you. *[EDIT:]* Due to our cabling issues, and the layout of our home, we have NO Ethernet in the walls going to a centralized location to connect to a switch and then to the U-Verse Gateway; so, this is why we had to implement the MESH Network. IF your home has Wired Ethernet in the walls of every room, you WON'T need to implement a MESH Network.


TimeLord04


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As it is with adding routers, adding meshes and access points can cause similar problems (especially if you're using lots of other Bluetooth and 2.4GHz Wi-fi gear).


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

harsh said:


> As it is with adding routers, adding meshes and access points can cause similar problems (especially if you're using lots of other Bluetooth and 2.4GHz Wi-fi gear).


12:57 PM - PDT

@harsh

This 'may' in fact be true on paper; however, we've NOT encountered any issues with our Linksys MESH Network over the past year + since installation in Feb of 21. We DON'T have Bluetooth Items connected in the house, and the Linksys MESH Network has dedicated and automatic connection of 2.4GHz items to the 2.4GHz Band Side of the MESH and 5GHz connection to the 5GHz Band Side of the MESH. SpeedTest.net on all computers in the home test out at 50 to 52+ Mbps Broadband Speeds. Wired connections through the MESH Nodes obtain 'Up To' Gigabit Speeds on LAN. The Joeys only go up to 100 Mbps, and because of the issues between DISH Network and U-Verse, the HIC Device at the H3 DVR only yields 100 Mbps connectivity over the MESH Wired Network. *[EDIT 2:]* Our DISH Services, (now that the HIC has been installed), has been bulletproof and has had ZERO issues over the MESH Network, wired.

I HIGHLY recommend the MESH Network when and where needed.

*[EDIT 3:]*

We have several Kindle Devices connecting on the 2.4GHz Band, and all our Cell Phones are 5GHz. All our computers are Wireless and connect on the 5GHz Band. We have six computers, four Desktops and two Laptops. With the MESH Network, the 5GHz Band NO LONGER drops moving the Laptops through the house to various locations throughout the home. Now, with one MESH Node in the Master Bedroom, dad's Desktop computer no longer drops connectivity. It used to drop at various and intermittent intervals being on the far West side of the home, whereas the Gateway, (and now the Parent MESH Node Router), is on the East Side of the home.

*[EDIT:]*

@cak144

Bottom line, in our experience, ROKU beats Firestick connectivity, hands down. I believe it's due to the fact that we can connect the ROKU Wired, whereas the Firestick is WiFi ONLY. Our Firestick had issues wirelessly connected to the Gateway, and the MESH Network. Once we replaced the Firestick with the ROKU and wired it to the MESH Node, our streaming services have had ZERO issues. *[EDIT 4:]* For your convenience and review, I've attached my hand drawn diagram of our DISH and MESH Network Setup for our home.

*[EDIT 5:]*

In the Attached Diagram, please note the RJ-11 cord connection from the Vonage Device to the H3's RJ-11 Port. This allows Caller ID to go through the H3 AND ALL Joeys in the house. Now, when a call comes in on my parents' phone line, the Caller ID shows on ALL TVs in the home. We have two other Vonage Devices connected to the LAN Network, NOT listed on the Diagram. One is my dad's Business and Fax Lines, and the other is my Home Line. ONLY my parents' Home Line Vonage Device is listed on the Diagram due to the need to list the RJ-11 Connection to the H3.

Our 6 Computers are NOT listed in the Diagram. Three of the Desktops are in the Attic/Office area, dad's Laptop and Desktop are in the Master Bedroom, and mom's Laptop is downstairs.

*[NOTE:]* Our home is 3,436 Sq. Ft. and is two stories. Master Bedroom, Bedroom 1, and Bedroom 3, (NOT on the Diagram), are all upstairs. Bedroom 2 and Family Room are downstairs. The Attic/Office is upstairs, and is on the East Side of the home, MB is on the West Side, Bedroom 1 is on the East Side, facing South, Bedroom 2 is on the East Side facing South, Bedroom 3 is on the East Side facing North and is just outside the Attic/Office - access to the Attic/Office is through Bedroom 3.

While our MESH Network gives us unlimited Wireless Access throughout the home, this was NOT the reason for us to install the MESH Network. Due to COAX limitations in the home, we had to go the route of Wireless Joeys. The MESH Network gave us Wired Ports at each TV location in the home, allowing the Joeys to be Wired by Ethernet, AND allowed us to ELIMINATE the DISH Wireless Access Points - which ONLY introduced HUGE pixelation issues on ALL TVs. By eliminating the DISH WAPs and connecting the Joeys Wired to each MESH Node, we ELIMINATED MOST of our pixelation issues.

The added benefit of stable 5GHz WiFi throughout the home on the MESH Network was just an added benefit for us.



TimeLord04


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I point out that while the streaming features of the Roku and Fire TV may or may not use Wi-fi, their remote controls use 2.4 GHz radio communications. A mesh household may be using quite a few different 2.4GHz frequencies in addition to the 5GHz frequencies.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

harsh said:


> I point out that while the streaming features of the Roku and Fire TV may or may not use Wi-fi, their remote controls use 2.4 GHz radio communications. A mesh household may be using quite a few different 2.4GHz frequencies in addition to the 5GHz frequencies.


8-14-2022 at 9:18 AM - PDT

I grant you that; however, even with our 2.4GHz Cordless Phone Sets, (we have two, one for the parents, one for me), and the ROKU Ultra 4K Remote, and whatever the DISH 54 Series Remotes run on, we have NO issues dropping connectivity. NOR, do we have slow downs, nor drops on the MESH Network.

*[EDIT:]*

I ran SpeedTest last night and this morning. Last night was 52 Mbps, and this morning was 55 Mbps.

TimeLord04


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm just saying that you can't dump on multiple routers and then follow up with glowing recommendations of a decided similar configuration.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

harsh said:


> I'm just saying that you can't dump on multiple routers and then follow up with glowing recommendations of a decided similar configuration.


12:32 PM - PDT

A standard Router does NOT yield the same WiFi connectivity results that a MESH Network yields. NOT even close. A standard Router's WiFi in our 3,436 Sq. Ft. Home DOES NOT yield a stable 5GHz Bandwidth Connection at all points in the home; whereas the MESH Network DOES! 😉 NOT even the 5GHz Band on our U-Verse Gateway yields stable 5GHz Bandwidth Connection throughout the home. In 22+ years of IT Tech work, and since the advent of WiFi, I've found that ONLY the MESH Network yields a stable connection on both 2.4GHz, (regardless of other 'noise'), AND 5GHz.

*[EDIT:]* In a situation where Wired capabilities ARE NOT present throughout a home, AND the Power Grid is UNSTABLE due to spikes, and brownouts, (like our PG&E here in CA), where one CANNOT implement, (safely), 'Ethernet over Power Line', a MESH Network is a Godsend. (Properly installed, of course.)

In our situation, I admit that for WiFi, with 5 total Nodes throughout the house, that we are 'over provisioned' with the MESH Network; but, as I've stated here and in other Threads, our MAIN reason for the MESH Network was NOT WiFi but to give us 'Wired Ethernet' capability at EVERY TV location in the home. The benefit and bonus of improved and greater span of WiFi coverage was a secondary +.

I DON'T see 'MESH Technology' 'similar' in ANY respect to standard Routers. MESH, (properly installed), is a superior technology. Ever try WiFi Extenders? We did. They were terrible, and later I was informed that the Extender 'halves' the bandwidth of the WiFi connection. MESH Technology DOES NOT.


TimeLord04


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

the Fire Stick potential issues was precisely why I got the regular non-stick varietys. More memory and faster CPUs was my primary reason. And I have Google Fiber (500 Mbps up and down) for my internet. My FireTvs typically show 85+ Mbps (they are on 10/100 Mbps switches) and so does my Hopper. (also on 10/100).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bandwidth above 15Mbps doesn't have any material impact on streaming performance.

RAM and CPU only really come into play if you're using the device for other than streaming. Yeah, you may get through the menus a second faster but that shouldn't be a huge concern.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TimeLord04 said:


> 12:57 PM - PDT
> 
> @harsh
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about switching to a mesh setup. I have a couple of Netgear Nighthawks, one is the main router and the other is an access point. Like you, I've rarely had issues with my setup and most of them were right after installing the system.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

Rich said:


> I'm thinking about switching to a mesh setup. I have a couple of Netgear Nighthawks, one is the main router and the other is an access point. Like you, I've rarely had issues with my setup and most of them were right after installing the system.


8-16-2022 at 12:00 PM

@Rich 

Which Nighthawk? I'm finding both a 4G LTE Mobile Hotspot, and a 3 Node MESH Network. My experience with Netgear is mostly with their switches, but from my experience with them, they're pretty reliable.

DISH sold us on the Linksys MESH System, but I also have experience with EERO.


TimeLord04


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

TimeLord04 said:


> 12:32 PM - PDT
> Ever try WiFi Extenders? We did. They were terrible, and later I was informed that the Extender 'halves' the bandwidth of the WiFi connection. MESH Technology DOES NOT.
> TimeLord04


first, all wireless networks between nodes are halved, on the network that is used for the mesh unless they are on separate radios. A wireless signal can only transmit or receive, not both at the same time on the same frequency and radio, with tri-band you have a third radio and that can be used for wi-mesh but its still transmit or receive, not both at the same time, thus "half".. if there were quad band // 4 radios .. and dedicating 2 radios for mesh could mean full speed but its again, a game of connections and cost, etc.. 






Guidelines for Mesh Networks


Community Technology Field Guide: (Re)Building Technology



commotionwireless.net




.

Second, ethernet _is_ an option for Firestick, its 14.99 at amazon.








Amazon Ethernet Adapter


Amazon Ethernet Adapter for Amazon Fire TV Devices



www.amazon.com





I've used them, they are ok, but I've often had to reboot one that isn't plugged into the TV's usb port for getting power. (older TV seems to have better power on its USB port and there the tether is usb port to ethernet dongle, to firestick)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TimeLord04 said:


> 8-16-2022 at 12:00 PM
> 
> @Rich
> 
> ...


I'd have to do some research on that. I don't remember which is which. In any event, they work well; I've had no problems with them.


----------



## cak144 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. One more question that I am still unclear on -- why does the speed test on my firestick show 50 mbps and yet the videos that I stream on the firestick apparently aren't streaming at this speed as I am getting buffering, even when the firestick is the only device being used on the wifi network?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

When you do a speed test it is only measuring the speed from your device to the speed test site. The speed could be different trying to watch from another site. Does it happen no matter where you try to stream from or just from a specific service?


----------



## cak144 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't get buffering all the time but more than I would like. It happens pretty much no matter where I stream.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The firestick is not the greatest streaming device to ever come along. Is it an older firestick?


----------



## cak144 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if it is the newest one, but it is a 4k.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you have a computer, tablet, phone, or another streaming device you can try streaming from to see if it does the same thing?


----------



## cak144 (Mar 17, 2009)

I will give it a try. You are thinking that the issue is with my firestick?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe. Trying it on another device should give you more of an idea...ie, if it streams fine from other devices then it might be the firestick.

What could make a difference is for example the firestick connects wirelessly. You need to test it on another device that connects wirelessly using the same SSID network name that the firestick is using.

Also if your router has both 2.4 GHZ and 5 GHz wireless SSID's try switching the firestick to use the different one than you are currently using. (If the Firestick supports using both 2.5 and 5 GHz...Never had one so not sure if it does or not)


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

cak144 said:


> I will give it a try. You are thinking that the issue is with my firestick?


8-17-2022 at 3:22 PM - PDT

@cak144

Yes, I think it's the Firestick. Mine did the same thing. It's why I replaced mine with the ROKU Ultra 4K
Device, which can be Wired by Ethernet. However; for both the Wireless Joey's AND the ROKU to be
wired in our home we had to implement the Linksys MESH Network.

*[EDIT:]*

Doing as @b4pjoe states, and connecting another wireless device, (like your computer via your browser of choice
and using the streaming service's Site - ie: 'Paramount+'), can confirm whether it is a problem with your internet, 
or the Firestick. My bet is the Firestick.


TimeLord04


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cak144 said:


> I'm not sure if it is the newest one, but it is a 4k.


Have you considered purchasing an AppleTv streaming box? The sticks are what they are, an ATV should solve your problem. There's not one Amazon device that can come close to an ATV for stability and performance.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TimeLord04 said:


> 8-17-2022 at 3:22 PM - PDT
> 
> @cak144
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> There's not one Amazon device that can come close to an ATV for stability and performance.


The latest generation Fire TV devices are pretty spiffy, cost significantly less and support a broader range of streaming services.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

harsh said:


> The latest generation Fire TV devices are pretty spiffy, cost significantly less and support a broader range of streaming services.


8-20-2022 at 2:09 PM - PDT

While Smart TVs and Amazon FireTVs have come down in price and have more and more extensive Apps/Tools,
the ROKU Ultra 4K is still cheaper at $69 + Tax than a new TV. (Just saying.... IF cost is an issue.)


TimeLord04


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> There's not one Amazon device that can come close to an ATV for stability and performance.


... or co$t.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I truly think that 50mps is not *adequate* for streaming - Are service here is 500mps no problem with streaming


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

fmcomputer said:


> I truly think that 50mps is not *adequate* for streaming - Are service here is 500mps no problem with streaming


Given that the recommendation for 4K w/Dolby Vision and DD+ is around 25Mbps, 50 is just fine if the speed is honest.

Of course if you have someone multi-user gaming, Skyping, Zooming, Facetiming or similar (or all at once), things may get dicey.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

fmcomputer said:


> I truly think that 50mps is not *adequate* for streaming - Are service here is 500mps no problem with streaming


8-29-2022 at 3:45 PM - PDT

@fmcomputer

U-Verse, (AT&T), 50Mb VDSL is Fiber to the Node, (VRAD), and Copper to the Home. I've tested my 50Mb, (dedicated), Broadband against COMCAST Business 200Mb, and found that DL "StarCraft:Remastered", (a 20GB set of Game Files), our 50Mb speeds allowed me to completely DL and Install the Game in about 6 Min. It took COMCAST, (over Cable, shared with the neighborhood, NOT dedicated), over 20 Min for the same Game Files.

ymmv, but I swear by U-Verse Internet over COMCAST any day of the week, and any week of the year. In my city, we are a Duopoly, in that the city ONLY allows the 2 mentioned Broadband and TV entities to do business as 'Cable Services' in the city. We also have access to DISH and DirecTV as 'options' for TV Services, BUT NO other options for High Speed Internet.

U-Verse has updated the 'old' part of our city, (where power lines are on poles), with Fiber to the Home, and in newer developments of the city where they were automatically allowed to trench the Fiber to the Homes. For our developments that were built in the 70s and 80s, where power lines were trenched and buried, the city is hesitant to permit AT&T, Google, COMCAST, or anyone else to trench new Fiber to the Homes, YET. AT&T is continuously working on permits with the city, and once they obtain said permits, our parts of the city WILL be updated to Gigabit, (or greater), Fiber to the Homes.

*[EDIT:]*

AND, our Streaming Services on our newer ROKU Ultra 4K, over the same U-Verse 50Mb VDSL, with the ROKU Device Wired by Cat-5 to our Network, NEVER stutters, buffers, nor freezes when watching Streamed Video Content. One of our Streaming Apps is Plex. My Plex is linked to a friend in the UK. I CAN, and HAVE, streamed from his Plex Video Server from the UK over the Atlantic Cabling to the US, over the Broadband Cabling from the East Coast to the West Coast, and to my local location in California. AGAIN, no stuttering, buffering, nor freezing utilizing our 50Mb Internet.

*[EDIT 2:]*

When I say that the ROKU is 'Wired' I do have to clarify.... This house, due to its age, does NOT have Ethernet in the walls. Our RG-6 COAX, (usually required for COMCAST TV Services and DISH or DirecTV Services), is decrepit. To accommodate our home in Networking and Broadband, and proper WIFi Networking, I've implemented a Linksys MESH Network System with the Router Node, (an AC-2200 Tri-Band Node), connected by Cat-5 to the U-Verse BGW-210-700 Gateway. We then installed four, (4), Linksys AC-1300 MESH Nodes throughout the home, one, (1), at each TV location.

Our DISH Wireless Joeys are now Wired by Cat-5, (and also where needed, there are Gigabit Switches), the TVs are Wired by Cat-5, and the ROKU Device is Wired by Cat-5 to each respective MESH Node. Each Wired Device connected to a MESH Node communicates at Gigabit LAN Speeds over the Network, and our Computers, Tablets, and Cell Phones connect by WiFi and the Tablets and Phones can freely move throughout the home and obtain FULL 50Mb Broadband Speeds over the MESH Network.

So, again, ymmv.



TimeLord04


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

When discussing all of these efforts to provide Gig speeds to streamers, it has apparently missed everyone's grasp that it just isn't necessary. It may be great but it certainly isn't necessary unless you've built your entire network on Wi-fi rather than CAT6.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It isn't necessary for either.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

harsh said:


> When discussing all of these efforts to provide Gig speeds to streamers, it has apparently missed everyone's grasp that it just isn't necessary. It may be great but it certainly isn't necessary unless you've built your entire network on Wi-fi rather than CAT6.


8-31-2022 at 7:35 AM - PDT

@harsh

Regarding, "... 50 is just fine if the speed is honest."

I wanted to clarify for @fmcomputer that our U-Verse 50Mb Broadband Service IS 'honest', and show the 'Why' it's honest. @cak144 may also have 'honest' 50Mb Broadband, IF Verizon, (I think I remember him saying that he's with Verizon), is utilizing similar VDSL Technologies to U-Verse. *[EDIT 2:]* I was mistaken, I've gone back to 'Page 1' and reread all the Posts in this Thread. @cak144 never mentions which ISP he's with.

@fmcomputer - Brute Force 'Mega-speeds' aren't always the best solution... I agree with @harsh that 'IF' your Broadband Service is 'honest' and it's doing what you want, that's what matters.

*[EDIT:]*

@harsh

Also, the raw Broadband Speed discussion is just about moot here, as @cak144's problem was/is the Firestick stuttering, buffering, and such.... We've asked @cak144 to try another WiFi Device, (Tablet, Cell Phone, Computer on WiFi, whatever), to see IF the Broadband is the issue, or the Firestick.

I still believe the problem lies with the Firestick, as my old Firestick did the exact same thing. Switching to the ROKU Ultra 4K Device cured our streaming issues.


TimeLord04


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TimeLord04 said:


> I still believe the problem lies with the Firestick, as my old Firestick did the exact same thing. Switching to the ROKU Ultra 4K Device cured our streaming issues.


I use a wired Ethernet adapter with my Firestick but I'd bet that the Wi-fi network itself is more likely the problem.


----------

